# Another Polar Lights Jupiter II Build Up



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Here are some starting pictures of my new build of an old PL Jupiter II I've had laying around. I'm trying to document a build for the first time, so be patient! 

*Extras purchased for this one*: 
Skyhook corrected pilot seats, TSDS newly issued fusion core light kit, TSDS deluxe decals and vinyl stickers and upper level light kit from JAI.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Feeble attempt at scratch work for resin pilot seats


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Painted upper deck with scratch-built elevator cage


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

TSDS fusion core test


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Lower deck with paint and decals:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Man, thats looking great! Wonderful work!

I'm almost done with mine. I was going to scratch-build the cockpit seats, but I'm thinkin' of buying those resin cast ones. How are they as far as quality? Need a lot of cleanup work? 

Best of luck with your build, and keep posting those progress shots!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the comment, Tim. I feel a little more free to get this thing built, without worrying about mistakes or how I'm going to make it my "masterpiece". With the Moebius coming out, I have another J2 to do. This can be my practice version! 

I haven't opened the seat package yet, but they appear to be very clean, with maybe minor razor scraping. At $10.00+tax and shipping, it's a hard decision. They appear to be very accurate, despite their scale/size. I hope you will post some pics, as well!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I highly recomend the resin flight chairs. They are top notch quality. The hardest part of installing the chairs is replacing the floor where you cut out the benches!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I've just started working on my Skyhook seats. They are very nice but do require some clean up. I cleaned them up raw and then put a coat of black/silver paint on. I would suggest a base coat of flat grey. This will help the fine detail clean up.
I bought a fine tip sharpie to fill in the black discs on the sides, it seams to be working. 

What's that large white elevator cylinder in your first photo?
That look interesting.

Great job so far!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

mach7 said:


> ...What's that large white elevator cylinder in your first photo?...


That and the ladder look like architectural modelling parts.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

That's right, toyroy and mach7. The elevator cage is scratched out with an after market ladder cage (styrene I think). I noticed it at the hobby shop mixed in with the plain sheet styrene I was shopping for as filler for the cut out floor. It appeared to be the correct scale, and I gave it a try. Pretty rough, but it's so small, you cannot see the cruddy cut job I did. My camera was zoomed in way too good! Ha! Look at the the second big photo at the top. You can see the ladder cage in the picture. It is still in its package before I hacked it apart. I think the real cage had 6 horizontal rungs??? Anyway, I'm pretty happy the way it turned out! Thanks for the kudos!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*More Progress of PL J2*

* Here are some updated pics:*







[/IMG]








[/IMG][/IMG]

Astrogator, elevator cage, and pilot seats dry fitted. Upper deck ready for TSDS decals. Note the vinyl floor sticker from TSDS.







[/IMG] :wave:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

your Jupiter 2 is looking good ! Henrys decals will really bring it to life !
Bert


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Something that really bothered me as even a young child was wrong scale. I could not play with my bigger Tonka trucks along side Matchbox cars. Each playing session had to be seperate! In fact, they weren't even allowed to "live" together in the same storage box in my room. When I saw kids playing with mutiple-scale toys, I thought they were stupid! I guess this followed me to adulthood. I love the Skyhook seats, but if John Robinson sat in one, (assuming proper body scale) and stood up to walk out the front hatch, he'd find the hatch way too tall and wide. (There were giants in the earth?) Oh well. Kinda funny! By the way, I highly recommend the Skyhook seats. They make the model. Well worth the $10.00.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks!*



bert model maker said:


> your Jupiter 2 is looking good ! Henrys decals will really bring it to life !
> Bert


Thanks Bert! I agree. The lower deck turned out so cool. Thanks goes to Henry at TSDS!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*John/ Penny Pics*

A little further along. I love three day weekends! Upper level totally finished. I painted some left over Spindrift people to look like season2/3 uniforms with acrylics. Also note TSDS decals. Really cool!:







[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Little further along:*

*Here are a couple of pics of the finished upper level.*

I used some left over Spindrift figures to represent Penny and John. Note the decals. It really helped this build. 







[/IMG]


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*One More*

*One more pic:*







[/IMG]


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Day/Night Video Finished J2*

I'm attemting to load a couple of short videos of day light/night time video of my finished Jupiter II. The lighting interior is the EL sheet from JAI (thanks, Gil) and the new chaser lights for the fusion core from TSDS (thanks, Henry) Here goes:







[/ame][/IMG]







[/ame][/IMG]


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Very nice, thanks for sharing !:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, Bert!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Final Pics*

*Here are a couple parting shots of my Jupiter II. *

The paint turned out superb. I used 3 coats of Testors rattle can Aluminum Metalizer, with 2 more coats of metalizer sealer. This gave me a pristine finish that seems to be sturdy, as well. I also gave the painted surface the once over with super-fine sand paper and a good washing with Dawn before final coats. Thanks for looking guys! Your comments, good or critical, are VERY appreciated and needed. Thanks again goes out to Henry @ TSDS, Gil @ JAI, and Skyhook for the cool seats. 







[/IMG] 








[/IMG]

Lights video:







[/ame][/IMG]


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

All that work on the finish paid off, it's gorgeous! :thumbsup:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Looks Great!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Inspiring! I still have to get off my butt and finish mine! You did a wonderful job, well worth all your efforts! Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

*Jii*

Nice work! Just in time to take a little break before the new one comes out and you have to start all over!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks, Chuck! (and everybody)*



Chuck Eds said:


> Nice work! Just in time to take a little break before the new one comes out and you have to start all over!


I took a look at your photos, Chuck. Awesome diorama work with the J2. Thanks for the comments everybody! It means a lot. You guys all do museum quality stuff. Compliments from you all are huge and spur me on to do a little better, next time.:wave:


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

*Jii*

Thanks to you too. That's why we're all here, to support & encourage each other... and to show off a little too!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Concratulations. Very nice job!!

I've had trying to finish mine over the last FOUR years. I hope to have an opportunity soon to place some pics here.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Fernando, I love seeing all your excellent builds. You inspired me to do the IronMan kit, again. This time, a little better!


----------

